# VirtWire OpenVZ 512MB (Miami)



## wlanboy (Jan 4, 2016)

Provider: VirtWire 
Plan: OpenVZ 512 MB VPS
Price: $6 per year
Location: Miama, FL
Purchased: 09/2015

Hardware information:


cat /proc/cpuinfo (1x)

```
processor       : 0
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 60
model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1241 v3 @ 3.50GHz
stepping        : 3
microcode       : 28
cpu MHz         : 3501.000
cache size      : 8192 KB
physical id     : 0
siblings        : 8
core id         : 0
cpu cores       : 4
apicid          : 0
initial apicid  : 0
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 13
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf cpuid_faulting pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 fma cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic movbe popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm abm ida arat epb pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase bmi1 avx2 smep bmi2 erms invpcid xsaveopt
bogomips        : 7000.24
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 39 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:
```
 

cat /proc/meminfo

MemTotal: 524288 kB
MemFree: 436212 kB
Cached: 23984 kB
Buffers: 0 kB
Active: 39992 kB
Inactive: 39420 kB
Active(anon): 30536 kB
Inactive(anon): 27548 kB
Active(file): 9456 kB
Inactive(file): 11872 kB
Unevictable: 0 kB
Mlocked: 0 kB
SwapTotal: 262144 kB
SwapFree: 234448 kB
Dirty: 0 kB
Writeback: 0 kB
AnonPages: 58084 kB
Shmem: 2656 kB
Slab: 8656 kB
SReclaimable: 2316 kB
SUnreclaim: 6340 kB



dd

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=16k count=8k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
8192+0 records in
8192+0 records out
134217728 bytes (134 MB) copied, 0.668 s, 201 MB/s
```
 


Network:


*1* IPv4

/64 IPv6 Subnet

1024 GB Transfer


traceroute dvhn.nl


traceroute to dvhn.nl (52.30.49.180), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
2 173.44.32.253.static.quadranet.com (173.44.32.253) 0.189 ms 0.215 ms 0.182 ms
3 xe-0-2-0-1.r05.miamfl02.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.203.9) 0.728 ms 0.749 ms 0.785 ms
4 ae-4.r20.miamfl02.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.2.184) 0.492 ms 0.558 ms 0.593 ms
5 ae-4.r23.asbnva02.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.2.86) 30.780 ms 30.798 ms 30.839 ms
6 ae-2.r25.amstnl02.nl.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.6.163) 113.280 ms 121.894 ms 111.328 ms
7 ae-1.r03.amstnl02.nl.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.2.147) 120.284 ms 114.583 ms 118.774 ms
8 ae-3.r03.londen05.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.6.26) 111.775 ms 108.220 ms 116.006 ms
9 ae-5.r02.londen05.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.6.229) 129.447 ms 121.353 ms 121.542 ms
10 82.112.115.190 (82.112.115.190) 108.184 ms 107.653 ms 82.112.115.162 (82.112.115.162) 113.662 ms
11 * * *
12 * * 176.32.106.36 (176.32.106.36) 125.399 ms
13 178.236.0.225 (178.236.0.225) 125.679 ms 176.32.106.36 (176.32.106.36) 117.054 ms 178.236.0.225 (178.236.0.225) 123.190 ms
14 178.236.0.191 (178.236.0.191) 126.639 ms 178.236.0.208 (178.236.0.208) 132.311 ms 135.978 ms
15 178.236.0.208 (178.236.0.208) 126.500 ms 178.236.0.210 (178.236.0.210) 134.000 ms 178.236.0.213 (178.236.0.213) 126.301 ms
16 * * 178.236.1.189 (178.236.1.189) 131.358 ms


traceroute sueddeutsche.de


traceroute to sueddeutsche.de (46.189.56.88), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
2 173.44.32.253.static.quadranet.com (173.44.32.253) 0.204 ms 0.196 ms 0.223 ms
3 xe-3-1-5-51-grtmiana2.net.telefonicaglobalsolutions.com (5.53.1.32) 1.767 ms 1.793 ms 1.786 ms
4 xe2-1-3-0-grtmiabr4.red.telefonica-wholesale.net (213.140.36.90) 13.630 ms te0-5-0-6-grtmiabr6.net.telefonicaglobalsolutions.com (94.142.122.254) 2.205 ms te0-0-0-9-grtmiabr5.red.telefonica-wholesale.net (94.142.121.146) 4.627 ms
5 xe10-0-0-0-grtrpaopx2.net.telefonicaglobalsolutions.com (84.16.13.65) 68.400 ms 67.987 ms xe0-0-0-0-grtpaopx2.net.telefonicaglobalsolutions.com (176.52.254.253) 64.439 ms
6 213.140.55.70 (213.140.55.70) 90.781 ms 86.340 ms 86.331 ms
7 217.239.42.186 (217.239.42.186) 168.826 ms 213.140.53.174 (213.140.53.174) 105.583 ms 217.239.42.186 (217.239.42.186) 172.519 ms
8 213.140.55.70 (213.140.55.70) 105.565 ms 217.239.42.202 (217.239.42.202) 188.288 ms 213.140.53.174 (213.140.53.174) 107.452 ms
9 10g-9-4.esn001isp005.versatel.de (62.214.110.234) 165.907 ms 170.032 ms 10g-9-4.esn001isp006.versatel.de (62.214.110.238) 168.310 ms
10 ge-05-01-803.dor002isp005.versatel.de (62.214.111.26) 163.609 ms 62.214.105.126 (62.214.105.126) 168.818 ms 87.128.232.54 (87.128.232.54) 179.409 ms
11 62.214.106.34 (62.214.106.34) 351.274 ms dor2is2.versatel.de (62.214.104.170) 351.012 ms 351.252 ms
12 62.214.106.38 (62.214.106.38) 165.606 ms 10g-9-4.hhb002isp005.versatel.de (62.214.110.110) 166.429 ms 166.004 ms
13 62.214.35.138 (62.214.35.138) 173.626 ms 173.356 ms 173.457 ms
14 212.93.14.114 (212.93.14.114) 175.773 ms 174.723 ms 175.221 ms
15 62.214.147.122 (62.214.147.122) 171.947 ms 172.509 ms 290.386 ms


traceroute washingtonpost.com


traceroute to washingtonpost.com (192.33.31.56), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
2 173.44.32.253.static.quadranet.com (173.44.32.253) 0.194 ms 0.177 ms 0.182 ms
3 ae3-98.mia10.ip4.gtt.net (77.67.71.145) 0.279 ms 0.287 ms 0.233 ms
4 xe-0-2-1.mia12.ip4.gtt.net (141.136.109.130) 0.301 ms xe-4-2-6.mia12.ip4.gtt.net (89.149.131.174) 0.383 ms xe-4-2-4.mia12.ip4.gtt.net (89.149.131.202) 0.334 ms
5 instart-logic-gw.ip4.gtt.net (216.221.156.90) 0.393 ms 0.423 ms 0.412 ms
6 a-vip07.insnw.net (192.33.31.56) 0.263 ms 0.301 ms 0.272 ms


What services are running?


Postfix

Nginx

Php

MongoDB

VPN


Support:No tickets needed.Overall experience:CPU is sometimes slow, I/O ok and a good network connection.Did not have to send a single ticket.


Update status:





19 hours 18 minutes of network downtime since the first four months.


The node did have some rough times during the first month, network itself is solid. Uptime of the vps itself is 26 days.CPU and I/O are ok.Network is great.


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
converted 'http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test' (ANSI_X3.4-1968) -> 'http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test' (UTF-8)
--2016-01-05 00:21:34--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: '/dev/null'

/dev/null                     100%[================================================>] 100.00M  73.9MB/s   in 1.4s

2016-01-05 00:21:35 (73.9 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```

I will refresh the uptime report every two months.


----------



## willie (Jan 5, 2016)

Note that Virtwire is the new name for Evoburst/BudgetVZ.


----------



## wlanboy (May 28, 2016)

Time for an update:





I currently have to restart the vps every two or three days. Sometimes the restart is not working for 12+ hours. Leading to a whole week where whenever I am online the vps is not restart-able and therefore offline.


----------

